# SunSun HW-5000



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Cambrian Creature said:


> Something to compete with the Fluval FX6?
> 
> 
> Ming Trading says this is coming to North America in July 2019.
> ...


Woah, $500? That's a bit much, even if it is a direct FX6 competitor. But, it does look pretty good...aside from the ribbed hosing. That's one of Fluval's mistakes, imo, and it hurts to see others making the same mistake now.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Got to agree that ribbed tubing makes it out for me but then there is also a different problem coming on all the things we normally get from China. At $500 now, that will quickly go to $625, once the new tariffs are in place! It's one of the big lies that China is paying the new tax!


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I just checked Aliexpress and it is $506 with free shipping but it takes 38 days on average to get to USA and they tell you to buy an additional power converter for 110v 50hz countries because it runs at 220v/240v 50hz. 



The baskets are designed for sponge in the basket, not wrapped around like the Fluval FX series.


It is 38cm diameter at the clamp and 55cm tall after attaching the disconnects. Watch the second video to get an idea of how big it is. 



https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...d=SB_20190515065228&SearchText=sunsun+hw-5000


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I only have a fx6 because it was on sale for like $190... even then I was reluctant, if I'm spending 500+ on a filter it's going to be a sump :/


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Got to agree that ribbed tubing makes it out for me but then there is also a different problem coming on all the things we normally get from China. At $500 now, that will quickly go to $625, once the new tariffs are in place! It's one of the big lies that China is paying the new tax!


Plus it's nearly $200 more than the FX6's standard price, let alone sale price.

I will say that the 3000 model looks good, and I've seen it on eBay for I think about $120-$130 which isn't terrible, with adjustable flow and non-ribbed hosing.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Cambrian Creature said:


> I just checked Aliexpress and it is $506 with free shipping but it takes 38 days on average to get to USA and they tell you to buy an additional power converter for 110v 50hz countries because it runs at 220v/240v 50hz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

It was either a misprint or translation error. I think what they meant to say was you need to have a power converter that is a minimum of 50 watts output because the pump is a maximum of 40 watts and the UV light is 9 watts (a total of 49 watts) when you order directly from China.

Bump: Now on sale on amazon.com for $175.30 with free shipping. List price is $189.99. Uses American power but amazon.com says if you click 2 - day shipping it will arrive in august (usually ships within 1 to 2 months). I find this a bit odd. 



https://www.amazon.com/Sunsun-HW-50...&s=gateway&sprefix=sun+sun+hw+,aps,209&sr=8-1


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Eheim sells canister filter w/ either a 50Hz or 60Hz motor.. They care..
Cycles matter...

https://www.engineering.com/Electro...wer-Supply-Frequency-Between-50-and-60Hz.aspx

Maybe good.. maybe bad.. maybe wait.. 

Well waits over ..
https://www.amazon.com/Sunsun-HW-5000-4-Stage-External-Canister/dp/B07T93ZH92

$176....
NOTE: Since the motor is DC.. may not matter..

Kind of annoying vid..


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I was on the SUn Sun bandwagon...until yesterday . I have a HW-302 that has only been in service for about 4 months or so . I had it running for a couple months then had health problems and had to get our of the hobby for a while....fast forward a year and I put it back in service and all was fine . It ran for about 3 months and the flow was still good , but I wanted to clean it and see just how gunky it had gotten . I clean it up , cut new Swiss Tropicals foam for it as well as replaced the other filter media . I was just starting to work on the head when I went to clean the area where the hoses connect , the ears that hold the shutoff just came off . They didn't break or snap , just kinda came off as I rubbed the connections with my finger . The plastic had turned soft and crumbly . I know it is out of warranty , but I wanted to let them know about the issue . The only site I could find for Sun Sun is in Chinese so no good to me....lol Anyway , I had a Fluval C4 to put on the tank and it will work just fine . If I ever decide to get another canister I will go with a known brand . This one was cheap enough but not to just rent for a few months .....lol Anyway , just thought I would theow that out there since it just happened .


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Eheim sells canister filter w/ either a 50Hz or 60Hz motor.. They care..
> Cycles matter...
> 
> https://www.engineering.com/Electro...wer-Supply-Frequency-Between-50-and-60Hz.aspx
> ...




The hoses being smooth internally makes them better, imo. And that price point is great. I’m tempted to try one for a new 75 that was acquired just last night. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

Video bump.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Cambrian Creature said:


> Video bump.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef2TBEYi06A




I saw that, I’m disappointed he didn’t review it full of media since that’s what really matters. Most of us don’t run empty filters. [emoji29]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

